# Could you all please help me to win a GHL foto contest?



## Gilles (25 Dec 2013)

Could you all please help me to win a GHL foto contest?
I have entered for a GHL photo contest. Now the contest is closed and voting has started.

Please click on the link and press the "Vote" button (not the like button) 
GHL - GHL Aquarium Photo Contest | Facebook

If you'd be willing to share this post on Facebook that would be awesome!


----------



## Alastair (25 Dec 2013)

Will do mate


----------



## sa80mark (25 Dec 2013)

Done


----------



## Gilles (26 Dec 2013)

Thanx, i am on top right now, let's hope it remains so. That is the benefit of being active in so many forums


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (26 Dec 2013)

So it's a photo competition, but you photographed with a potato...


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (26 Dec 2013)

Sorted!


----------



## Steve C (27 Dec 2013)

Voted good luck


----------



## Gilles (7 Jan 2014)

I won! First of all i was 3rd in place and won 250 euro's but yesterday they disqualified the persons at place 1 and 2 for reasons not mentioned. So now i can say that i won 1000 euro in vouchers! I will spend them on LED lighting i think and maybe on a new dosing unit if i still have spares.


----------



## sa80mark (7 Jan 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## James D (8 Jan 2014)

Nice one Gilles!


----------



## Gilles (13 Jan 2014)

LEDs are ordered, i hope to receive them within 2 weeks


----------



## Alastair (13 Jan 2014)

Gilles said:


> LEDs are ordered, i hope to receive them within 2 weeks



I think you should have shared the winnings with us gilles ha ha. Hey what happened to those vouchers???? 
What lighting did you get mate


----------



## Gilles (13 Jan 2014)

Well it was not easy to find out but i ended up with 2x Mitras Lightbar 160 for tank 159 - 170 cm (max. power consumption: 96 W)

LED-configuration per 10 cm Lightbar

5 color channels:
2 x Cree XBD 6500 K
2 x Cree XBD 4500 K
4 x Cree CLV6A, red 622 nm, green 530 nm, blue 472 nm

Mid color temperature 5500 K
Luminous flux per 10 cm Lightbar 486 lm

I made a topic here GHL Mitras Lightbar - What do you need? | UK Aquatic Plant Society with some help for people wanting to connect thesame configuration.


----------



## Gilles (5 Feb 2014)

Price with protected cover:





Price without protected cover and turned on:


----------



## uru (5 Feb 2014)

Don't want to sound stupid, but I can't see the vote button


----------

